# Washer shakes like a @#$%^&



## dakuda (Dec 29, 2006)

I cannot complain too much, since I got the unit for free, but I have a Frigidaire front loading washer.  It works great, but in the spin cycle it shakes a LOT.  I mean tons.  It is level.  Any ideas on a fix for this?  Is this normal for the front loaders?


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 29, 2006)

No, that kind of shaking is not normal. There is a balancing mechanism that is not working for some reason. Front loaders usually start the spin, coast down some, and then go for the top rpms. We have an LG front loader that says it spins at 1500 rpm and there is very little vibration from it.
Top loaders also have the counter-balance mechanism to compensate for unequal loading of the tub; a front loader is always unequally loaded so it takes a more sofisticated balance.
I would take the back off and look for some metal weights that can be moved around; and, if they don't move freely, I would put a drop of oil on any part that looks like it moves against something else working it in as I go. Then, fire it up and try again. Please post back and let us know how it goes.
Glenn


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,



> Frigidaire front loading washer



Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> It works great, but in the spin cycle it shakes a LOT. I mean tons.



On a wood floor, cement floor?



> It is level



Make sure the washer is levelled as close to the floor as possible. Legs that are out too far act like stilts. Make sure the rubber pads are ok on the legs.

http://www.frigidaire.com/support/FAQ-Washer.asp#14

jeff.


----------



## dakuda (Dec 30, 2006)

THe model # is FWT647GHS0, and it is on a wooden floor.

I just slid it out, took off the back, and saw nothing that resembled balancing weights.  I put it back together, slid it back, rechecked level and ran a smallload through.

The vibration/shaking is still pretty substantial.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

> and it is on a wooden floor



Maybe not easy, but a quick test is to try the washer on a cement floor, if ok the wood floor may be too weak.....front load washers genereally do not do well on wood or second ( main ) floor laundry rooms.

jeff.


----------



## dakuda (Dec 30, 2006)

Only cement surface I have is the back patio, or the detached garage.  I am kinda stuck with this location.  I am on a 4' dirt crawl.

Would a rubber mat (fairly thick) be a reasonable solution?  I can head to Farm and Fleet and find something, I am sure.


----------



## MinConst (Dec 30, 2006)

Is this a new unit? Was the shipping bolt ever removed?


----------



## dakuda (Dec 30, 2006)

MinConst said:


> Is this a new unit? Was the shipping bolt ever removed?



It is not new, and all shipping bolts are removed.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 31, 2006)

> Only cement surface I have is the back patio, or the detached garage



If you can get it there, try a spin with some damp towels ( put the drain hose in a bucket ) to see how it acts.



> Would a rubber mat (fairly thick) be a reasonable solution?



May help and is probably worth trying.

jeff.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 31, 2006)

MinConst said:


> Is this a new unit? Was the shipping bolt ever removed?



http://www.frigidaire.com/support/FAQ-Washer.asp#14
We tried that as well 

Since your in ?construction?...think a 3/4" piece of plywood screwed down ( not nailed ) to the joists would help on a wood floor?

jeff.


----------

